# Better hurry. At this price it won’t last long!



## Danny the schwinn freak (Jan 22, 2019)

https://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/bik/d/queen-creek-vintage-debutante-schwinn/6794569586.html


----------



## island schwinn (Jan 22, 2019)

Oh my


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 22, 2019)

Yikes!


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 22, 2019)

Probably would have sold it if he said "Sweetheart Sprocket" 
Original equipment alright. *Vintage Debutante Schwinn bike - $900 (San Tan valley)*


----------



## Beach Bum III (Jan 22, 2019)

...Lordy


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 22, 2019)

This is your brain on drugs, kids...


----------



## halfatruck (Jan 22, 2019)

he does state 'it still rides today'


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Jan 22, 2019)

Only error I see is one too many zeros in price ( or maybe two too many !).


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 22, 2019)

If anyone is interested, I'm pretty close for a pick up.


----------



## island schwinn (Jan 22, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> If anyone is interested, I'm pretty close for a pick up. View attachment 937120



Maybe just drive over and slap some sense into them.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 22, 2019)

island schwinn said:


> Maybe just drive over and slap some sense into them.





I wonder if she's single, I'm looking. 


*contact name:*
Chantel
*call or text:*
☎ (480) 440-6393


----------



## kreika (Jan 22, 2019)

What a hunk of junk.


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Jan 22, 2019)

Lol! It’s just crazy to me that people genuinely think that what they have is vintage. Even if you don’t know bikes, you can clearly see it’s nowhere near the same as what’s pictured. Blows my mind.


----------

